# Cool Fish to keep



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

What are some nice bottom or mid-level fish to keep with tetras?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

German rams, corys, apistos, and loaches.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Pygmy sunfish. There like the equivalent of a saltwater goby because they sit on plants and guard there territory. There not aggressive either.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

bijoon said:


> Pygmy sunfish. There like the equivalent of a saltwater goby because they sit on plants and guard there territory. There not aggressive either.


Very interesting, I'll look into that. Would you be able to provide some references?
I currently have a bunch of SAEs, otos, dwarf corries.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Not exactly, I just got some and am researching them too. But 
I just found this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/usercp.php


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

One of the most interesting fish in my tank is the stripped peacock eel, he has a personality all of his own. He is mixed in with cardinals, rams, cory's, discus, and a few longfinned albino briste nose plecos.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

what the heck? I click on your link and it goes to my user controll panel.........anyone else see this happening?


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

gibmaker said:


> what the heck? I click on your link and it goes to my user controll panel.........anyone else see this happening?


Yup, I see that too. But its MY user control panel, not yours (when I click it).

Natalie


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

The link points to the control panel of the user that's on the computer where the link is clicked. It ends in "usercp.php"


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want something colorful, and a bit different, try either Goo Obo Gudgeons or Peacock Gudgeons. They're almost as colorful as the best killifish and mostly stick to the lower regions. I agree with loaches, rams, and corries too. Try some of the more unusual corries - they're pretty fun to watch in a group.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are looking for something different, but not something more rare and easy to care for, I would take a look at some of the Rainbowfish like these here. I think that they are all mostly ok in planted tanks and I have two Boesemani Rainbow (s) and four of the dwarf neon rainbows (Praecox Rainbow ). IMO, they are truly colorful fish which seem to look better and better every day in my tank.



> One of the most interesting fish in my tank is the stripped peacock eel


Not to 'hijack' this thread, and if I am, I apologize but thought maybe we can both gain something from this question....I used to keep peacock eels in the past, but never in a planted tank. I was under the impression that their burrowing may cause problems for plant roots and/or having plants get pushed up out of the substrate. Have you had any similar issues? Also, what type of substrate are you using? I would love to keep some more of these amazing fish, but have since evolved my tanks into something I was under the impression as being less than ideal for them.

By the way, you can see a picture of a pygmy sunfish and get some information on them here. I am not a huge fan of Wikipedia, so you may want to look in other places as well to make sure that information is correct (the articles on there are created by people like you and I, so there is sometimes no telling if the info is reliable or not).


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

What about Apistogrammas or other Dwarf cichlids such as different Pelvicachromis?
They go great with shoals of little tetras.

I've also got a shoal of Corydoras napoensis that swim all over the bottom and mid-water of the tank - they'd be great for what the bottom of your tank IMO!


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

I love the apistos and just got two of them about a week ago...they are sort of hard to find in my area, but I got these at a 'fish auction that was put on by a local aquaria club:








The other one is still a juvy, but they are both males and identical to each other except in size. These are Apistogramma cacatuoides if you want to search for more information on them. These seem to be a bit more common and less expensive than some apistos. Drs. Foster and Smith sells them in 'mated pairs' but for about 70 bucks or more for a male and a female.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Pelvachromis pulchers are great little fish, they are african dwarf chiclids. They are very colorful and entertaining too! As other's have mentioned, apisto's are also fun little fish. Another fish that is extremely pretty and has a personality too, are the German Blue Rams.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I had a small group of buffalo head cichlids, steatocranis casaurius that were a great and unusual addition to a planted tank.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you want interesting? how's about Farlowella acus (whiptail catfish)? i've got three of these guys in my tank. they're fairly lazy swimmers, but they go after algae pretty well. but in the end, they're cool looking


----------

